# LCIS/ATIS Techs who were in NCM-SEP



## Eids of March (17 Jan 2008)

Are there any other recent Subsidized Education Plan (ATIS or LCIS) grads here? I finished my college course in May 07 and have since been posted. I would like to compare experiences, as the program had its ups and downs.


----------



## adaminc (18 Jan 2008)

I had thought about it, but Electronics Engineering Technology wasn't offered, so I did it on my own (with the help of OSAP), I'm actually still in college, in my last semester (3 yr program) and also working on getting my OACETT Certified Engineering Technologist certification before I join up (LCIS Tech hopefully). 

I was just about to ask a similar question, but along the lines of if anyone had done it on there own, and also gotten the OACETT CET certification, and if they joined as skilled or semi-skilled, or just as a regular joe.

I was also wondering if any of the LCIS Tech's would mind taking a quick look at my program outline and telling me how it compares to POET, because I know when I join that I will have to do the 2nd half of MOC for special equipment training, however (according to a recruiter at the last Job Fair), I will most likely skip POET and he also said there would be the slight possibility of going straight to a position and getting OJT instead (after BMQ and SQ of course). 

All in all, I will do what I have to do, but i'd rather not have to do POET.

Here is the link to the Program I am currently taking in college: https://myplace.durhamcollege.ca/durham/program.do?from=subject&programID=84

Thanks


----------



## observor 69 (18 Jan 2008)

Couple of quick thoughts.
For you to take POET would be a tremendous waste of your and the military's  time.
Many years ago I worked for a Capt. who had a three year diploma from an agriculture college.   I assume that now you have to have a degree from an university to be commissioned ?


----------



## adaminc (18 Jan 2008)

I don't plan on becoming an Officer (NCM for me!), unless some how it is offered to me without having to go to University  which I don't think is possible, but I have no idea really. Which brings up a question, once you get up as high as you can as a NCM, I think its CWO, what happens next, do they make you an officer? or do you stay as a CWO.


----------



## Eids of March (18 Jan 2008)

Requirement for officers to have university degree: When switching from NCM to Officer, one may be able to do it without a university degree. There is a program called 'Commissioning From Ranks' wherein a Sgt or above (or an outstanding MCpl) can become an officer, but I don't know the details.

Adaminc, I can't tell you what'll happen to you, but this is what happened to me:

After graduating, I worked at the nearby Air Force detachment for a few months, got a posting message, and am working with vehicle comms systems in an army unit. I didn't do any formal military course before coming here.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jan 2008)

Heads-up for all people thinking of going LCIS Tech MOC 227 (as well as those going Linemen or Signals Operator for that matter), from the last C & E Branch Briefing I was at (late 2007), it was officially announced that these 3 MOCs are going to be amalgamated into one for MOC for 'army' Sig's.  They showed us the letter from the CLS, Lt. Gen Leslie stating the order to 'go ahead'. (For those not familiar with the CF yet, the CLS is the Army Commander [CLS=Chief of Land Staff]).

Might be a question to ask if you are going Signals NCM and destined (you thought) for one of those 3 MOCs...


----------



## adaminc (19 Jan 2008)

Does that mean if I wanted to join as LCIS Tech, that I would essentially also be a Sig, and could potentionally be sent to the "front line" to run around with infantry with a radio on my back? Not that it's a bad thing, just wondering how this combination of MOC's works.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2008)

Honestly? 

I have no idea at this point, and there was no mention of the how's and when's at the briefing I attended several months ago.

But, maybe remembering the idea that 'everyone is a soldier first' is an idea, regardless of what MOC you are in with a Jimmy for a cap badge...


----------

